# Traynor Eating Tubes



## Andy (Sep 23, 2007)

My Traynor YCV15Blue got its first tube change about 6 months ago, after being played for about 2 years. In the last week, I've noticed that the tone is dull, and the amp is much quieter than usual -- I had it up to 5 on the OD channel while practicing last night, which should be blaring, but it was just a moderate volume.

I was just wondering if anyone has had the same problems, especially with a similar amp -- it has two cathode-biased EL84s in the power section -- and how this can be fixed. A similar thread I found on TGP seems to suggest it's being biased way too hot.

Thanks.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

2 years with stock tubes and then 6 months after a retube makes me wonder about the tubes you put in more then the bias of the amp.

sorry i cant be of any real help


----------



## Andy (Sep 23, 2007)

Budda said:


> 2 years with stock tubes and then 6 months after a retube makes me wonder about the tubes you put in more then the bias of the amp.
> 
> sorry i cant be of any real help


Thanks for the reply...that would be the logical conclusion, given that I totally forgot to mention an important detail. kqoct

The amp has had easily as much use in 6 months as it did in the two years before then -- I've been playing and recording much more, and I have bi-weekly band practice where it gets a good workout. Before, it was functioning mainly as a bedroom practice amp.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

6 months is still really fast for power amp tubes, even if you push 'em fairly hard.

I would still expect a year or two from them if i was practising 2 nights a week and playing plugged in 4 days a week.

again, sorry i cant be of much help lol.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Andy...Did I re-tube that, or did you? I suggest it's the tubes. If you've got the old ones, put them back in and note the change. Otherwise get thee to a tube store. 

My YCV50blue is still running like new on the original tubes.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Andy (Sep 23, 2007)

Mooh said:


> Andy...Did I re-tube that, or did you? I suggest it's the tubes. If you've got the old ones, put them back in and note the change. Otherwise get thee to a tube store.
> 
> My YCV50blue is still running like new on the original tubes.
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


You retubed it.

I'm going to have to throw in the old power tubes anyway, cause they certainly have more juice than these ones, and I need the amp for band practice. I really hope it ends up being bad tubes.


----------

